# Ltz wheel scratch :(



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Ouch! Ever think about plasti dipping them black? That would cover it up, protect them from further damage and look good.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It doesn't appear to have cut through the color coat, just the clear coat.

Based on your photo, I'd take a bit of Compound on a microfiber to it to smooth the edges and then use clear touch up.
Let it dry 24 hours and then Compound the repaired area.....should disappear fairly well.

Rob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hyper Silver is a tough enough color to get right on the OEM level, so I doubt you'll be able to match it perfectly. Can you still claim it under warranty? The warranty exists for weird things that happen outside of the simulated tests.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah man those wheels are no longer any good with that scratch. As a nice person that I am I'd be willing to take these off your hands so your car doesn't lose value.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

****, that sucks man! If his warranty doesn't cover it, don't they have places where people can send their rims to to get repaired? Or is that limited to if you dent, bend, or crack your rims?


----------

